# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء شهر شعبان

## علي pt

*دعاء شهر شعبان....*  
 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 
*دعاء شهر شعبان...*

*في الإقبال دعاء يقرأ في كل يوم من شهر شعبان عند الزوال وفي ليلة النصف منه.*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, شجرة النبوة, وموضع الرسالة ومختلف الملائكة, ومعدن العلم, وأهل بيت الوحي, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الفلك الجارية في اللجج الغامرة, يامن من ركبها, ويغرق من تركها, المتقدم لهم مارق, والمتأخر عنهم زاهق, واللازم لهم لاحق, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الكهف الحصين, وغياث المضطر المستكين, وملجأ الهاربين, وعصمة المعتصمين، اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, صلاة كثيرة, تكون لهم رضا, ولحق محمد وال محمد آداء وقضاء, بحول منك وقوة, يارب العالمين, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الأبرار الأخيار, الذين أوجبت حقوقهم, وفرضت طاعتهم وولايتهم, اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واعمر قلبي بطاعتك, ولا تخزني بمعصيتك, وارزقني مواساة من قترت عليه من رزقك, بما وسعت علي من فضلك, ونشرت علي من عدلك, وأحييتني تحت ظلك, وهذا شهر نبيك سيد رسلك, شعبان الذي حففته منك بالرحمة والرضوان, الذي كان رسول الله (ص) يدأب في صيامه وقيامه في لياليه وأيامه, نجوحا لك في إكرامه واعظامه,إلى محل حمامه, اللهم فأعنا على الاستنان بسنته فيه, ونيل الشفاعة لديه, اللهم واجعله لي شفيعا مشفعا, وطريقا إليك مهيعا, واجعلني له متبعا, حتى ألقاك يوم القيامة, عني راضيا, وعن ذنوبي غاضيا, قد أوجبت لي منك الرحمة والرضوان, وأنزلتني دار القرار ومحل الأخيار.* 
*نسألكم الدعاء* 
*تحياتـــــــــــي*

----------


## حلاالكون

*يسلموووووو 
*
*علي pt*
*رحم الله ولديك وفي ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

جزاك الله خير اخوي علي ومرحوم الوالدين

----------


## إستبرق

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الأنارة 

أنار الله قلبك بنور الإيمان

 ومحبة محمد وآله الاطهار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, شجرة النبوة, وموضع الرسالة ومختلف الملائكة, ومعدن العلم, وأهل بيت الوحي, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الفلك الجارية في اللجج الغامرة, يامن من ركبها, ويغرق من تركها, المتقدم لهم مارق, والمتأخر عنهم زاهق, واللازم لهم لاحق, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الكهف الحصين, وغياث المضطر المستكين, وملجأ الهاربين, وعصمة المعتصمين، اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, صلاة كثيرة, تكون لهم رضا, ولحق محمد وال محمد آداء وقضاء, بحول منك وقوة, يارب العالمين, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الأبرار الأخيار, الذين أوجبت حقوقهم, وفرضت طاعتهم وولايتهم, اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واعمر قلبي بطاعتك, ولا تخزني بمعصيتك, وارزقني مواساة من قترت عليه من رزقك, بما وسعت علي من فضلك, ونشرت علي من عدلك, وأحييتني تحت ظلك, وهذا شهر نبيك سيد رسلك, شعبان الذي حففته منك بالرحمة والرضوان, الذي كان رسول الله (ص) يدأب في صيامه وقيامه في لياليه وأيامه, نجوحا لك في إكرامه واعظامه,إلى محل حمامه, اللهم فأعنا على الاستنان بسنته فيه, ونيل الشفاعة لديه, اللهم واجعله لي شفيعا مشفعا, وطريقا إليك مهيعا, واجعلني له متبعا, حتى ألقاك يوم القيامة, عني راضيا, وعن ذنوبي غاضيا, قد أوجبت لي منك الرحمة والرضوان, وأنزلتني دار القرار ومحل الأخيار

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, شجرة النبوة, وموضع الرسالة ومختلف الملائكة, ومعدن العلم, وأهل بيت الوحي, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الفلك الجارية في اللجج الغامرة, يامن من ركبها, ويغرق من تركها, المتقدم لهم مارق, والمتأخر عنهم زاهق, واللازم لهم لاحق, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الكهف الحصين, وغياث المضطر المستكين, وملجأ الهاربين, وعصمة المعتصمين، اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, صلاة كثيرة, تكون لهم رضا, ولحق محمد وال محمد آداء وقضاء, بحول منك وقوة, يارب العالمين, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الأبرار الأخيار, الذين أوجبت حقوقهم, وفرضت طاعتهم وولايتهم, اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واعمر قلبي بطاعتك, ولا تخزني بمعصيتك, وارزقني مواساة من قترت عليه من رزقك, بما وسعت علي من فضلك, ونشرت علي من عدلك, وأحييتني تحت ظلك, وهذا شهر نبيك سيد رسلك, شعبان الذي حففته منك بالرحمة والرضوان, الذي كان رسول الله (ص) يدأب في صيامه وقيامه في لياليه وأيامه, نجوحا لك في إكرامه واعظامه,إلى محل حمامه, اللهم فأعنا على الاستنان بسنته فيه, ونيل الشفاعة لديه, اللهم واجعله لي شفيعا مشفعا, وطريقا إليك مهيعا, واجعلني له متبعا, حتى ألقاك يوم القيامة, عني راضيا, وعن ذنوبي غاضيا, قد أوجبت لي منك الرحمة والرضوان, وأنزلتني دار القرار ومحل الأخيار.*



*سلمت يمناك خيي على* 

*ورحم الله والديك*

----------

